
Swiss Startup creates investment portfolio based on your browser history - kevSel
http://selma.io/true-you
======
itchyjunk
I am not a 100% sure it would be useful for someone like me. For example, if
my history said I looked up HN and youtube a lot, would it recommend me
investment in these or related to this?

Snowden randomly vouching for a product? That seemed out of place for me at
least.

------
patrikchaer12
Hurrying home to delete my browsing history before my wife starts investing in
weird stuff with the family money :)

